# The Royal Suites at Lifestyle Holidays Vacation Resort



## Former Cruiser (Oct 5, 2011)

Can anyone tell me about this resort?  Price of the all-inclusive meal plan and anything else you know?

Thanks


----------



## seema (Jan 17, 2016)

*Why can I not find this resort listed under TUG rating and reviews?*

This resort has favourable reviews on tripadvisor.com

Why can I not find this resort listed on TUG?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 17, 2016)

Is this it?

http://www.tug2.com/ResortOverview....s Vacation Club at Hacienda Tropical&ID=14652


----------



## seema (Jan 17, 2016)

That is what  I was trying to figure out myself.

One thing was that was discrepant  - the 3 reviews of tug were not so good as the 25 or so reviews at tripadvisor.com (assuming that they are one and the same resort).

https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Re..._Resort-Puerto_Plata_Puerto_Plata_Provin.html


----------



## dominidude (Jan 25, 2016)

I've been there, make sure you buy the all inclusive stateside, because at the resort they will try to charge you over $100 per person per night. I bought my all inclusive for $29 per person per day, but now I've seen them as high as $60 PP/PD at trivago.

I would not call this resort a luxury resort, but it is a solid 3 star on a five star scale.

The food/drinks and entertainment are decent, and if all you are looking for is a relaxing few days, this will fit the bill. It can be a bit loud, as they bring bands and djs into the property. The lawn and the grounds are very well kept I thought. The resort grounds is huge, and I think it is worth making sure you get at least the VIP bracelet, as that gives you the right to towels in two VIP-only beaches.

You might run into plumbing problems, which is not uncommon in the DR, even at luxury resorts. If you do, do not even bother with maintenance, just ask for a new room, especially in the second floor or above. That means you'd have to go up stairs, but I think that's a small price to pay to make sure your toilet or bathtub's drainage does not backup when the person upstairs from you uses their bathroom. Do not let this comment prevent you from going, it's not nearly as bad as it sounds, and if you ever run into this problem, ask the resort to send a couple bag handlers to help you move, and they will gladly oblige.


----------

